# What's an 'extension' to postal area



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm trying to sort out houses and schools and so on, and am a bit confused by the area codes in Joburg addresses. So there's an area code 2191, area Sunninghill, and what does the 'extension' number refer to?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

the original suburb would have been Sunninghill, then as it got popular, new building areas were opened up as Sunninghill Extension 1, then when that was sold out, Sunninghill Extension 3 etc..
and sometimes the developer wanted to make it look as if the Suburb was bigger than it really was... So you jumped from Extension 3 to Ext 19 ...


----------



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Daxk - that makes perfect sense


----------

